

New York City Council's animosity toward Airbnb grows - JumpCrisscross
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20150126/INSIDER/150129897/city-councils-animosity-toward-airbnb-grows?CSAuthResp=1%3A773562531970813%3A220276%3A3%3A24%3Aapproved%3ADCAA6EDE1242D6EE03E2B1DBCBF668D9&=

======
cauterized
This isn't (just) about Luddism. In a city with a notoriously tight housing
market, allowing what would otherwise be long-term residences to be converted
into what are essentially hotel rooms is bad for the vast majority of
residents. It's one thing to rent out your primary residence for a couple
weeks while you go on vacation, but people are starting to buy up multiple
apartments with the primary intention not of living there but of renting them
by the day or week on airbnb.

